#  Alternativmedizin >   Akupunktur: Nicht mehr als Placebo ? >

## Pianoman

Meldung im Ärzteblatt:  *Meta-Analyse: Akupunktur in der Schmerztherapie ohne Fundament*
Mittwoch, 28. Januar 2009 
Kopenhagen  In der letzten Woche hatten zwei Meta-Analysen der Cochrane-Collaboration der Akupunktur in der Kopfschmerztherapie eine gewisse Wirkung attestiert, die allerdings vielfach auch durch eine Scheinakupunktur erreicht werden kann. Eine weitere Meta-Analyse im Britischen Ärzteblatt (BMJ 2009; 338: a3115) kommt zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen. Die Bewertung ist jedoch völlig anders... 
Weiterlesen ?     http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/news.asp?id=35223

----------


## Justitia

Also ich habe da jetzt keine neuen Erkenntnisse gelesen.
Die Gerac Studie war ja aufgeteilt in drei Bereiche: Knie, Rücken, und Kopf.
Bei Knie und Rückenschmerzen war die Akupunktur ja signifikant wirksamer als eine Therapie mit Schmerzmittel. Bei der Migräne war sie gleich gut. (wobei es bei der Akupunktur keine Gefahr von Medikamentennebenwirkungen gibt)
Natürlich blieb das Fragezeichen, warum die Akupunktur auch geholfen hatte, wenn nicht die klassischen Akupunkturpunkte genadelt wurden, sondern nur in der Nähe davon. Eine Sinn machende Erklärung dazu habe ich auch gefunden. Da hatte jemand ein wenig nachgeforscht und kam zu folgendem Ergebnis: "Placeboakupunkteure" hatten Mitleid mit den Patienten und haben "gemogelt". Gleich vorweg, weiß nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe, einen Gedanken ist aber alle mal wert. (Glaube halt an das Gute im Menschen) 
Wenn ich das Gerangel um Verum Akupunktur und Placeboakupunktur für mich positiv ausdrücken möchte, kann ich auch sagen: die Qualifikation der Akupunkteure ist scheinbar nicht so entscheidend. Ein Verfehlen des Akupunkturpunktes führt dennoch zur Schmerzlinderung. Vielleicht ist einfach das Setzen eines punktuellen Reizes der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
Zitat aus dem oberen link:
"Wie Linde stieß auch Hróbjartsson auf eine gewisse analgetische Wirksamkeit der Akupunktur. Die Vorteile gegenüber einer Scheinakupunktur seien jedoch minimal, berichtet er. Sie betrugen im Durchschnitt gerade einmal 4 mm auf einer 100-mm-Analogskala. Erst ab 10 mm könne von einer minimalen oder geringen schmerzlindernden Wirkung gesprochen werden." 
Akupunktur (egal ob auf dem Punkt oder daneben) wirkt schmerzlindernd. Dies wird auch nach wie vor nicht bestritten. Das ist aber genau das was ich mir von einer Akupunkturbehandlung verspreche: Schmerzlinderung

----------


## Pianoman

Wenn man Ihr Prinzip anwendet, Justitia, könnte auch ein Schlag auf den Daumen als Therapie gelten, der lenkt - vorübergehend -  genau so von Kopf - oder anderen Schmerzen ab, wie Stiche in willkürlich gewählte Körperteile.  
Wesentlich ist aber die Erkenntnis, dass die Theorien der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin (TCM), die auf das Vorhandensein der sogenannten Meridiane - und deren Blockade als Ursache diverser Erkrankungen - mit jeder systematischen Untersuchung der Akupunktur-Therapie, sich zunehmend als Phantasieprodukte darstellen.

----------


## Justitia

Für mich ist Wesentlich, dass die Akupunktur zur Schmerzlinderung führt. Wenn man auch noch nicht so genau weiß wieso sie das macht.
Wie gesagt, ich bin da durchaus tolerant, mir darf auch was mit einer "falschen Theorie" helfen. Hauptsache es hilft.
 Einen Schlag mit dem Hammer würde ich nicht als punktuellen Reiz bezeichnen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Einen Schlag mit dem Hammer würde ich nicht als punktuellen Reiz bezeichnen.

 Ist es aber, es kann kaum punktueller sein.
Ausserdem, wie Pianoman geschrieben hat, lenkt es sehrwohl von anderen Schmerzen ab.. :Smiley:

----------


## MIPASA

Hmmm also ich weiß das alles nicht so genau. Bin ja eigentlich auch bei vielen Dingen skeptisch muß aber sagen dass die Akupunktur bei meinem Vater sehr gut geholfen hat.
  Er hatte starke Migräne und das mindestens 1x die Woche,  manchmal ist er mit dem Kopf gegen den Türrahmen gehauen weil er den Schmerz nicht mehr aushielt.  ( Wohl auch Schmerzumleitung  :Grin:   )Hat die Tabletten nur so gefressen. Bis sein Hausarzt bei ihm eine Akupunktur mit Stromreizen angewendet hatte. Glaube  so 10  20 Sitzungen hatte er. Krankenkasse hat dazu bezahlt. Seit dem ist zwar nicht vollends verschwunden aber bei weitem nicht mehr so stark und so oft, vielleicht 1x im viertel Jahr und verminderten Schmerzen. Das ganze ist aber auch schon fast 10 Jahre her. Wie das heute ist mit der Akupunktur weiß ich auch nicht. 
  Gleich wiederum hat ein Freund einen Bandscheibenvorfall nach innen. Der macht auch Akupunktur weil er Angst vor einer OP hat. Er meint das ihm das hilft bei den Schmerzen aber ich finde es in dem Punkt wieder völlig unangebracht. Verlegt ja nicht den Vorfall und ist nur eine Übergangslösung und geht einfach nur ins Geld ( Krankenkasse zahlt hier nix dazu) . Also da bin ich mir auch sicher das es reines Fantasie denken ist weil er nach mindestens 2 Tagen von neuem mit den Schmerzen rum macht. 
  Gruß MIPASA

----------


## katzograph

Hallo alle zusammen, 
es ist mir ziemlich wurscht, ob Akkupunktur nun wegen toller Wirkung anerkannt 
oder wegen völliger Wirkungslosigkeit völlständig abgelehnt wird.
Ich weiß nicht, ob sich irgendjemand hier die Mühe (jawoll, ist ziemlich lang und trocken) gemacht hat, die Studie selbst nachzulesen. Darin wird gesagt, dass es keinen Unterschied in der Wirkung macht, ob man genau den Punkt triftt bein Einstechen, oder knapp daneben. Daraus wurde dann durch die Medien -O-Ton einer großen überregionalen Tageszeitung - Ist es völlig egal, wohin man sticht? - ein beliebiges Dart-Spiel auf menschlicher Haut.
Daraus leiten nun viele ab, dass man bei Kopfschmerzen nicht auf den Punkt für Kopfschmerzen stechen muß, sondern irgenwo hin. Das ist so leider falsch interpretiert. Die Studienmacher wunderten sich nur darüber, dass die Wirkung, wenn es denn eine gab, auch eintrat, wenn man den vorgeschriebenen Einstichpunkt um etwa einen halben cm verfehlt. Den Kenner wird das nicht weiter verwundern, der Mensch ist eben keine Maschine mit präziesen Reparaturpunkten wie z.B. ein Auto. Die Menschen sind halt unterschiedlich, mache haben sogar wortwörtlich das Herz auf dem rechten Fleck. Hier wurde der Irrtum begangen, etwa 1/2 mm² große Punkte als einzig allein wirksame Stelle für die Akkupunktur zu definieren. Dagegen steht, dass die Akkupunkturpunkte auch gleichzeitig die Punkte für Akkupressur sind. Da drückt man mit den Fingerkuppen auf die entsprechenden Stellen, Ich habe noch nie von 1/2 mm² kleinen Fingerkuppen gehört. Es ist bezeichnend für manche hier, dass sie sich nicht ernsthaft mit diesen noch nicht in allen Einzelheiten erforschten Wirkungsweisen auseinandersetzen wollen und das ganze ins Lächerliche ziehen ( Hammerschlag auf Daumen). Sie kommen sich dabei auch gar nicht albern vor. Die Krankenkassen bezahlen seit dieser Studie die Anwendung von Akkupunktur in bestimmten Fällen., weil die Studie gezeigt hat, dass diese in mehr als der Hälfte aller Fälle bessere Wirkung gezeigt hat, als die normalen Medikament und das auch noch ohne deren Nebenwirkungen. Aber wahrscheinlich sitzen im Entscheidungsgremium auch nur Trottel, die die wahre Wissenschaft nicht zu schätzen wissen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo zusammen, 
habe gerade irgendwo gelesen, dass Akupunktur auch gegen Kopfschmerzen besser abschneidet als entsprechende Schmerztabletten und deshalb auch von den Krankenkassen bezahlt werden soll. Ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig, da es ja "wissenschaftlich" bewiesen ist, dass es gar nicht wirken kann, oder? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Katzograph, 
also die "Unwirksamkeit" wurde ja auch nicht bewiesen. Man weiß nur noch nicht so genau in welche "Schublade" die Akupunktur gepackt werden soll. Die "Placeboschublade" ist schon ein wenig voll. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Edeltraud

Mir hat die Akupunktur bei den kaum noch erträglichen Dauerschmerzen aufgrund der Bishosponat-Nebenwirkungen nicht nur geholfen sondern mich nach einigen Rückschritten( erneutes Aufflammen des Dauerschmerzes) zu Anfang der Therapie davon befreit!
Schmerzmittel haben mir zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht geholfen!
Es war meine 1. Begegnung mit der Akupunktur und zu verlieren war halt Nichts mehr.
Der Bewegungsschmerz wurde allerdings nicht beeinflusst.
Auffallend war, dass während man so "gespickt" dalag es plötzlich zu einem echt angenehmen,warmen kribbeln gekommen ist.
Nach dem Ende der einzelnen Sitzung hat mich sich zwar müde aber gleichzeitig total gut gefühlt. Ist schlecht zu beschreiben.
Zumindest kam bei mir damit der Wandel von einem verzweifelten Häufchen Elend ohne Mut wieder zu einem Vorwärts schauenden starken Menschen mit zwar minimalen aber immerhin kontinuierlichen Verbesserungen. 
LG Edeltraud

----------


## Justitia

hier noch mal ein Hinweis zur Erklärung, warum Akupunktur hilft.  *"Nadeln aktivieren Schmerzkiller*  
US-Wissenschaftler haben einen biochemischen Wirkmechanismus der Akupunktur entschlüsselt: Die Nadeln regen das körpereigene Anti-Schmerzmolekül Adenosin an."   Akupunktur: Nadeln aktivieren Schmerzkiller - News - FOCUS Online 
Innerhalb dieses Forums ist dies wahrscheinlich aber nur unter "Placebowirkmechanismus" einzuordnen. Hätten die Mäuse nicht daran geglaubt, wäre wahrscheinlich auch nichts passiert- stimmts Pianoman?

----------


## Pianoman

Sie sind nicht einmal ansatzweise originell, Justitia, auch wenn Sie noch soviel Kraft investieren. Und für Ironie, sarkastische Anmerkungen oder fröhlichen Zynismus, haben Sie einfach viel zu wenig drauf. Versuchen Sie´s besser gar nicht erst.     

> Die Wirkung der Akupunktur könnte auch ein unspezifischer  neurophysiologischer Reizeffekt sein, der eine Schmerzlinderung zur  Folge hat.

 Das obenstehende hat  der Pianoman am 02.05.2007 12:03, das nachfolgende Zitat am 28.12.2007 um 10:22 in diesem Forum geschrieben:     

> 1. Über das Gehirn: Das durch die Nadelung  ausgesandte Signal erreicht durch das Rückenmark den Hirnstamm  (Mittelhirn), wo es die Freisetzung von Enkepalin (körpereigenem  Morphin) bewirkt. Dieses aktiviert über die absteigende Schmerzbahn die  Freisetzung von Serotonin und Noradrenalin (schmerzhemmende  Überträgersubstanz). Serotonin und Noradrenalin wiederum hemmen im  Rückenmark die Schmerzweiterleitung ins Gehirn. Gleichzeitig gibt die  Hypophyse Beta-Endorphin (körpereignes Morphin) ins Blut ab, das so im  ganzen Körper wirken kann.  
> 2. Im Rückenmark überlagert das Signal der Nadelung  das Signal des Schmerzes und verhindert so die Schmerzempfindung im  Gehirn.  
> 3. Ohne Beteiligung des Hirns werden direkt im  Rückenmark Endorphine ausgeschüttet. 
> 4. Eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung der Akupunktur  scheint ebenfalls nachweisbar. So konnte der kanadische Forscher Bruce  Pomeranz von der Universität Toronto nachweisen, dass die Nadelstiche  das Hormon ACTH freisetzen, das in der Nebennierenrinde die Ausschüttung  von Cortisol bewirkt, welches im menschlichen Körper entzündungshemmend  wirkt.

 Dass es diverse Effekte auslösen kann, Nadeln in Menschen zu stechen, hat doch niemand bestritten.  
Okkult - und in jeder Beziehung unglaubwürdig - ist doch nur der Geschwätz der TCM-Therapeuten über die angeblich blockierten, angeblich existierenden *Meridiane*. 
Im übrigen geht´s in der Akupunktur nicht nur um die Klärung der Wirkmechnismen in der Schmerzbehandlungen. Es geht letztlich darum, dass für alle über Schmerz- und Übelkeitsbekämpfung  hinausgehenden Therapieangebote der Akupunktur keine  überzeugenden klinischen Studien vorliegen, aber trotzdem fröhlich therapiert wird. 
Eine über die - mittels knochentrockener naturwissenschaftlicher Forschung -  jetzt festgestellte, hinausgehende Wirkung, lässt sich weder  naturwissenschaftlich erklären noch beweisen. 
Aus dieser Erfahrung  heraus warnen Ärzte im Allgemeinen vor einer pauschalen Anwendung der  Akupunktur für alle Erkrankungen.  
Bemerkenswert an diesen Erkenntnissen  ist, dass die Schmerz- bzw. Übelkeitsbekämpfung erst in diesem  Jahrhundert - unabhängig von der klassischen Akupunktur - entwickelt  wurde, also am wenigsten vom Weltbild der TCM beeinflusst ist.

----------


## Sr. Rabiata

Ich wende als HP Ohrakupunktur an. 
Sie hilft nicht bei jedem, aber die Rate wo es hilft ist viel höher als ich selbst angenommen habe! 
Ich bin absolut skeptisch (halt sehr schulmedizinisch orientiert), meine Patienten zum Teil auch - und trotzdem hab ich damit einige schöne Erfolge erzielt.

----------


## Pianoman

Über *Ohrakupunktur* (auch: Aurikulotherapie)

----------


## Sr. Rabiata

Vielen Dank für den Link! 
Ich hab ja anfangs auch echt geschmunzelt :-)
Und hätte mir einer vor drei Jahren erzählt, dass ich Nädelchen in Ohren piekse - ich hätte ihn ausgelacht. 
Zur Schmerzbekämpfung setz ich es kaum ein, eher bei Gewichtsreduktion, Stress, Prüfungsangst, Zahnarztangst... 
Bei mir wird auch keiner arm davon, ich mache keine Heilsversprechungen etc. 
Aber wenn es doch jemandem hilft (sonst würde er es wohl nicht wiederholen wollen) - warum nicht? 
Rabiata

----------


## Pianoman

Wir leben offenbar in einer Zeit, in der Selbstdisziplin  - ohne Unterstützung durch irgendeinen Fetisch -  wohl nicht funktioniert.

----------


## Sr. Rabiata

Na und? 
Wenn jemand Unterstützung braucht, sie annimmt, sie ihm hilft - was solls? 
Etwas Toleranz Andersdenkenkenden gegenüber kann nie schaden :-)

----------


## Pianoman

Was hat Kritik an einem medizinischem Verfahren mit einem unterstellten Mangel an Toleranz gegenüber Andersdenkenden zu tun ?  
Die Frage ist doch, ob ein Mangel an Motivation - beispielweise mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören - durch eine formal unwirksame Therapie ersetzt werden kann ? 
Die bisher vorliegenden Studien-Ergebnisse zur Akupunktur (oder auch zur Hypnose) zeigen jedenfalls, dass zumindest auf einen längeren Beobachtungszeitraum bezogen, das beste Mittel gegen die Nikotinsucht die Einsicht in das eigene Suchtverhalten und der unbedingte Wille ist, sich davon zu verabschieden. Als wirkliche Unterstützung haben sich dabei verhaltenstherapeutische Maßnahmen (am besten in der Gruppe) gezeigt.     
Der Placebo-Effekt der Akupunktur eliminiert sich kurzfristig und ist nicht gesichert.

----------


## Muschel

Mit dem Rauchen aufhören muß einem im Kopf klar sein! Wenn man dann meint, man brauche Nädelchen im Ohr, bitte, kann jeder machen wie er meint, die preiswertere Variante ist Kaugummi kauen. Aber die Nädelchen schaffen es nicht, den Willen zum Aufhören herbeizuzaubern.  
Insofern ist das, was Sr. Rabiata da tut mit der Ohraku doch wieder nur scheinheiliges Geschwätz mit dem sich Geld verdienen läßt! 
Ich werde es nie verstehen...*seufz*

----------


## Sr. Rabiata

Sorry, ich konnte nicht ahnen, dass du dir den Schuh mit der Toleranz anziehen würdest....

----------

